# Anyone using Veloce 10 QS?



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I picked up a Trek T200 tandem last fall which was set up with flat bars and bar end shifters. I've accumulated drop bars, stems and Veloce 10 speed QS Ergo brifters. I have 9 speed Ergo on 3 other bikes but they're not QS. What I'm wondering is with two of us on the bike how will they perform? There's my ~180# and her ~120# for weight. If I'm not paying attention on a hill will I have too much load on the internals of the shifter or will the source of my worries be back at the chain and cassette?

Just wondering.


----------

